# D-Link 2750U or TP-Link TD-W8968. Pls Suggest guys.



## prateek_san (Jul 29, 2014)

Planning to buy a new ADSL Wifi Router. Seems like my old Beetel 450BX1 acting wierd getting PPP down issues. The BSNL person checked with there router and connection working fine. So looking for a new alternative. The Wifi one from BSNL is around Rs. 2500 but i dont want their's. 

I found D-Link 2750U:
D-Link DSL-2750U Wireless N ADSL2 4-Port Wi-Fi Router - D-Link: Flipkart.com

TP-Link TD-W896:
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com

as per the user reviews i see ppl are facing support issues with TP-link, both the routers seems equal in terms of specs. 

What would you guys suggest. I will be visiting nehru place aswell before purchasing. And is there any other brands would you guys suggest. 

Budget : Rs. 2500 (Max)


----------



## rj27 (Jul 29, 2014)

In my overall observation TpLink > Dlink and I believe the issues with TpLink are still less than Dlink. TpLink has better service as they replace the faulty routers with the new one while Dlink is known to provide refurbished one. Also TPlink has better interface imo. Although the difference between both is 19(dlink)-20(tplink).


----------



## kARTechnology (Jul 29, 2014)

*D-Link...NERVER!*
P.S. I have that 2750u, absolute crap for 3g, no signal info and nothing and bsnl cuts connection after 12hrs if not used and this thing does nothing until i reboot...
 same for DSL too...


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jul 29, 2014)

another reason for avoiding dlink 2750u:
*www.digit.in/forum/networking/1858...rs-selling-india-post2141867.html#post2141867


----------



## seamon (Jul 29, 2014)

+1 to TP-Link W8968


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 29, 2014)

looks like the vote is more for TP-Link W8968. Will check out nehru place prices before purchasing online. thanks guys ... 

if you have more suggestion keep them coming and any other brand like netgear or linksys. i tried researching but couldnt find any which looks good. if you have anything in mind that i might be missing let me know.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 29, 2014)

+1 to tp-link w8968.
TP-LINK TD-W8968 300 Mbps Wireless N USB ADSL2 Modem Router - TP-LINK: Flipkart.com
rs 1800 on flipkart.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 1, 2014)

Ha,

Guys i visited nehru place today and no shop has TP-link W8968 available, computer empire has and lowest they can give is for Rs 2150. rest all are complaining that flipkart is killing the market


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 1, 2014)

prateek_san said:


> Ha,
> 
> Guys i visited nehru place today and no shop has TP-link W8968 available, computer empire has and lowest they can give is for Rs 2150.* rest all are complaining that flipkart is killing the market *



 flipkart is overpriced for most pc parts


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 1, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> flipkart is overpriced for most pc parts



Hehe ..


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2014)

Just got my W8968, the setup was very easy for BSNL.



Lets see how it goes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 2, 2014)

you got w8968 v2 from computer empire?


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 2, 2014)

nope, v3 from flipkart.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 8, 2014)

Can any one help me to fix w8968 with my local cable broadband which doesn't have a modem.


----------



## ashs1 (Aug 8, 2014)

If the cd installation doesn't work, try this :
Open browser and type : 192.168.1.1
In the tp link page, type the username as admin and password as admin as well. Now, select the quick setup tab on the left and follow the onscreen instructions to connect it.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 8, 2014)

ashs1 said:


> If the cd installation doesn't work, try this :
> Open browser and type : 192.168.1.1
> In the tp link page, type the username as admin and password as admin as well. Now, select the quick setup tab on the left and follow the onscreen instructions to connect it.



The instruction is tht i should connect the phone cable to  a splitter. and thn there are two output on other side of the splitter, one goes to thae telephone handset and the other goes to adsl of the w8968, and then there is another cable which connects the lan of the router and ethernet of the computer. and then u can install the router.

But as i said earlier i hav a cable broadbband service which doesn't hav any modem support. The cable wire has a ethernet connection which directly goes into the lan of the laptop and i'm connected. 
So now i'm confused how to install the router. the shop owner said i cld just connect it with wifi. but i couldn't.

Last night i got an old modem from my last broadband connection. i tried to put the cable broadband lan into the ethernet port of the modem and then i connect the adsl from modem to w8968 and then the lan of w8968 to ethernet/lan of my laptop.i got the connection but then i got too confused with it and left it over there. 
Is there any simple solution? I'm very confused with the whole thing or should i return it and buy something else to make my floor wifi much easily.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2014)

have you even spend a few minutes reading the tp-lonk manual or even looking closely?if you had you would have noticed at the back side of the w8968 a differently coloured lan port labelled E-WAN port.that is the port to use for cable broadband connections & it is also clearly highlighted in both product features & in manual.


----------



## prateek_san (Aug 9, 2014)

animes_d said:


> The instruction is tht i should connect the phone cable to  a splitter. and thn there are two output on other side of the splitter, one goes to thae telephone handset and the other goes to adsl of the w8968, and then there is another cable which connects the lan of the router and ethernet of the computer. and then u can install the router.
> 
> But as i said earlier i hav a cable broadbband service which doesn't hav any modem support. The cable wire has a ethernet connection which directly goes into the lan of the laptop and i'm connected.
> So now i'm confused how to install the router. the shop owner said i cld just connect it with wifi. but i couldn't.
> ...



dude just goto 192.168.1.1
select quick setup
choose the operation mode as *Wireless Router Mode : *next
enter the credentials

and connect your cable broadband on the LAN4/WAN port at the back of the router, hopefully this will work.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

prateek_san said:


> dude just goto 192.168.1.1
> select quick setup
> choose the operation mode as *Wireless Router Mode : *next
> enter the credentials
> ...



If it would happened in tht way, i won't be beating my brain so hard. I'm not getting the internet after the setup.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

then run ipconfig /all command in command prompt window & post the result here when connected to tp-link(net not working) & when cable directly connected to pc(net working).


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> then run ipconfig /all command in command prompt window & post the result here when connected to tp-link(net not working) & when cable directly connected to pc(net working).


THIS IS WHEN PC IS CONNECTED DIRECTLY TO CABLE INTERNET (NET WORKING)

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\USERS\ANIMES~1>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANIMESHDAS-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 4:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : USB to Ethernet Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E0-13-00-F1-21
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3927:6d90:d165:93e1%21(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.94(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.192
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.65
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.17.43.65
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-86-7C-C4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-C4-DD-94
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-09-D5-98
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7F8E6C01-140F-4670-B5D5-43592F4A2
C8F}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B183890-C80E-464D-BF7E-26311AA85
A90}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:45f:9a0:35b1:160b(Prefer
red)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::45f:9a0:35b1:160b%17(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 16:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 17:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\USERS\ANIMES~1>^A


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

no need for tunnel connections.what about when pc is connected via w8968?also does the connection work simply by connecting lan cable to PC lan port or do you have to dial some connection/login through some web page.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> no need for tunnel connections.what about when pc is connected via w8968?also does the connection work simply by connecting lan cable to PC lan port or do you have to dial some connection/login through some web page.



Sry abt tht, it is so difficult to copy frm command, so i copied it all. Anyways, no there is connector software through which i connect to the cable broadband. also i can connect from there website.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2014)

just edit it after pasting in notepad.anyway i still need the result when pc is connected to cable connection via w8968.


----------



## animes_d (Aug 9, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> just edit it after pasting in notepad.anyway i still need the result when pc is connected to cable connection via w8968.



Why is it showing tht i need to install device driver software for "Bluetooth Peripheral device"?
THIS IS I'M GETTING WHEN I'M NOT CONNECTED TO THE NET BUT CONNECTED WITH THE ROUTER
PLZ HELP 

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\ANIMESH DAS>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ANIMESHDAS-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-41-86-7C-C4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-02-C4-DD-94
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::d8ce:8f6d:1802:2da8%9(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-D3-09-D5-98
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{7F8E6C01-140F-4670-B5D5-43592F4A2
C8F}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{3B183890-C80E-464D-BF7E-26311AA85
A90}
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:192.168.1.10%23(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
                                       fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2014)

use lan cable to connect w8968 to pc not wifi until you successfully configure it.


----------



## AK HIL (Feb 25, 2015)

guyz give me an honest review about which one to buy iam totally confused
D-Link 2750U or TP-Link TD-W8968 ?
and why?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

+1 to W8968 for multi purpose USB Port and 5 dBi antennas


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 25, 2015)

+1 to W8968..I've been using it for almost 7 months now..works flawlessly.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Feb 25, 2015)

W8968. TP-Link has a very good service, atleast at Thane/Mumbai. had been to Corsair service centre twice, which handled DLink service too. most that came there were DLink customers, some having new units too for replacement. plus, check this thread and decide accordingly:

*www.techenclave.com/community/threads/modem-router-feedback-thread.94725/#post-1988819


----------



## v.Na5h (Aug 31, 2015)

[STRIKE]The 8968 has dummy antennas...[/STRIKE]
Also too many bad reviews regarding WiFi range and firmware ui features

*mod edit:*no,it doesn't.see this:
Left port where antenna is attached is not working


> Now I answer your query. TP-Link TD-W8968 as a 300Mbps Wi-Fi router is definitely using two antennas synchronously in order to apply MIMO. However only one antenna will send out the beacon frames which contains the basic information of the Wi-Fi.
> In your case it is the right antenna that sends out the beacon frame. The left one doesn't send any beacons so that the Wi-Fi SSID disappeared once you dis-attached the right one.
> Beacon frame is used to show the Wi-Fi so that we can see the Wi-Fi. But not seeing the WI-Fi does not mean the antenna is not functioning.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 1, 2015)

v.Na5h said:


> The 8968 has dummy antennas...
> Also too many bad reviews regarding WiFi range and firmware ui features


It covers a 2 floor house sufficiently and I even get signal on terrace above the 2nd floor. What more do you want from a sub 2k home router?


----------



## balaji603 (Sep 3, 2015)

Guys, sorry for posting again in this closed thread. My question is related to the same.

I need to know if the model above (TP-Link) is still better option when considered with other modem+router category. 
I am looking to enable wifi to my BSNL provided (FTTH) broadband connection. I googled for wifi enabled FTTH modems online but could not find any good information on that. So if you have information related to that as well please advise me.

Considering future options I am trying to buy modem+router configuration so that it can be reused when I go for different subscriptions.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2015)

there are no FTTH wifi modems for consumers in India.W8968 is still a better option as it also supports 3g usb modems(do check compatibility list though).you just need to connect lan wire from FTTH modem to one of the lan ports of wifi router(assuming you get connected by simply turning on the FTTH modem).


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 4, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> there are no FTTH wifi modems for consumers in India.W8968 is still a better option as it also supports 3g usb modems(do check compatibility list though).you just need to connect lan wire from FTTH modem to one of the lan ports of wifi router(assuming you get connected by simply turning on the FTTH modem).


WiFi range is poor though...
Also too many freezes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 4, 2015)

it depends(firmware version,hardware version,other settings etc),some ppl are running w8968 here 24*7 with no issues.


----------



## Techguy (Sep 6, 2015)

Just got W8968 v4 from Flipkart.

No issues, strong Wifi range.


----------



## v.Na5h (Sep 7, 2015)

Techguy said:


> Just got W8968 v4 from Flipkart.
> 
> No issues, strong Wifi range.


Do you have a 740n wireless router...
How is it comparable to that


----------



## Techguy (Sep 12, 2015)

Nope, I don't have that.


----------

